# ¿Cómo puedo conectar una pc de escritorio a un vehículo?



## pSiKoDeLiKo (Ago 26, 2008)

hola a todos !

tengo una idea metida en mi cabeza y nose como realizarla

La idea es asi:


queria adaptar una pc de escritorio (motherboard) a un vehiculo lo que nose como hacer es la conversion de los voltajes de la bateria del auto a los voltajes y corrientes que requiere la placa y para esto pense que seria una buena opcion un circuito que directamente me de los voltajes que necesita los componentes de la placa ; este circuito llegaria a ser equivalente a la fuente de alimentacion 

Lo malo es que nose como realizar este circuito

alguien ayudeme !  


graciasssss 1000000


----------



## Leon Elec (Ago 27, 2008)

Primedo, es perfectamente factible.

Lo que deberás hacer, es un circuito inversor de CC a CA y que lo eleve a 220 Volt a una frecuencia de 50 a 60Hz. Luego ya tienes todo resuelto, la propia fuente de la PC, se encarga de lo demás.

Lo otro que puedes hacer, es una fuente que de los 12 volt del auto, saque:

12 y -12V
5 y -5V
3.3V

Como verás, solo deberás hacer una fuente que haga -12V y -5V. Para lo demás, puedes usar algún 78xx


----------



## pSiKoDeLiKo (Ago 27, 2008)

gracias Leon Elec por tu aporte 

Ya revise otros foros y encontre esa opcion...

Pero es necesario elevar a 220 V. ?  

Yo pensaba de que algun modelo de circuito directamente me de esos voltajes sin la necesidad de usar una fuente ..... bueno esa es mi opinion pero sin fundamentos

que opinas tu?  la verdad es que no tengo mucho conocimiento sobre el tema


----------



## Leon Elec (Ago 27, 2008)

¿Y la segunda opción no te sirve?



			
				Leon Elec dijo:
			
		

> Primedo, es perfectamente factible.
> Lo otro que puedes hacer, es una fuente que de los 12 volt del auto, saque:
> 
> 12 y -12V
> ...




La primera opción es más fácil. No es necesario que sea a 220V, puede ser de 110V.


----------



## jaju1972 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hola, hace algun tiempo que estoy leyendo sobre fuentes conmutadas en internet y encontre la siguiente pagina http://www.dasilvas.información/ATX Power supply.htm en donde modifican una fuente de pc sin elevar la tension a 220 simplemente modifican la etapa de entrada y dejan el sistema de regulacion tal como venia de fabrica, espero que te sirva!
un abrazo


----------



## pSiKoDeLiKo (Mar 6, 2009)

hola jaju1972
Muchas gracias por tu aporte ..es lo que tenia pensado ...en verdad gracias


----------



## maxi1330 (Abr 1, 2009)

pSiKoDeLiKo , armates la fuente de "jaju1972" al final?
funciona bien¿?


----------



## pSiKoDeLiKo (Abr 2, 2009)

la verdad maxi1330 no lo hize todavia....porque no tengo el conocimiento suficiente para hacer estas cosas ....pero pienso hacerlo para mi proyecto de taller ..ojala funcione bien ....pero lo q no tengo entendo es que si los voltajes de salida son variables....porque vi en un programa de scaneo de la placa madre todas las caracteristicas, temperaturas y voltajes y vi que no son constantes y que van varaindo de 12 a casi 12.1 voltios y asi lo hacen los demas voltajes ...esa es mi gran DUDA ..pero si logro hacerla te aviso ... nos vidrios...chau


----------



## ojos (Abr 3, 2009)

hola soi nuevo pero yo ya tengo la pc en el auto por un motivo de nesesidad y si conpras un transformadorr especial sirve para convertir 12v entreda y 110 salida pero eso si te va a consumir cualquier cantidad de vateria no la uses con el auto apagado o te vas a quedar por el camino mepaso una ves


----------



## cansi22 (Abr 12, 2009)

para un ordenador sencillito con esto tienes aunque los hay de mas potencia
http://www.ibertronica.es/PSUCK80W.htm


----------

